# Water birth and toileting!!



## LPF

Currently needing a wee every 5 minutes has made me think about the birth process!!

Id like to try a water birth at the hospital if available but when you are in labour do you still have the need to go to the toilet every 5 minutes and if so is a total pain to have to keep getting out of the water?

And please no one say you just go in the water - that's just too much for me.......!!!


----------



## pinkmonki

With my son, towards the end of pregnancy I felt like I was living in the bathroom due to constantly needing a wee but when In labour I didn't need the bathroom at all.


----------



## bathbabe

TMI but i had my 'clearout' going to the loo early in labour but for about 5 hours!!!! then after that and i made my way to hospital, did a wee sample then i didnt go again until about 2 hours after the birth!!! unless i did it during labour?! but im not aware that i did :) xxx


----------



## jessop27

i agree with pps, i had a waterbirth on my son and never had to get out for a wee


----------



## kiwimama

I don't remember going to the toilet when I was in labour...? 
Having a baby pressing down all your organs and urethra, probably stops you going for a wee very easily anyway. 
As for you not wanting to toilet in the pool, sorry, but if you are going to be pushing in the pool, you are probably going to end up emptying your bowels in there anyway. You will notice the midwife will bring along what looks like one of those scoops you use to take fish out of a tank with and wonder what the heck it's for. Well.... now you know! :lol:


----------



## CookieCrazy

I cant remember going to the loo when in labour, but i did seem to spend alot of time just sitting on the toilet, not sure why!


----------



## LPF

kiwimama said:


> I don't remember going to the toilet when I was in labour...?
> Having a baby pressing down all your organs and urethra, probably stops you going for a wee very easily anyway.
> As for you not wanting to toilet in the pool, sorry, but if you are going to be pushing in the pool, you are probably going to end up emptying your bowels in there anyway. You will notice the midwife will bring along what looks like one of those scoops you use to take fish out of a tank with and wonder what the heck it's for. Well.... now you know! :lol:

The pushing and possible pooing (!) doesn't bother me so much because it will happen wherever I deliver but my friend was in the pool for 15 hours of labour and I though i'd normally need a wee about 30 times in that period - would I have to get out that many times!!!! however, seems as though the urge dissipates when in labour, thank god!


----------



## amym

Good question! I'm glad you asked cos I also want a water birth and wee constantly at the minute...though to be fair, if I go in the pool I won't die!


----------



## sierra19

i felt like i had to wee but when i sat down nothing! i think its mostly the feeling of nerves and such being put thru immense pressure.


----------



## Seity

kiwimama said:


> I don't remember going to the toilet when I was in labour...?
> Having a baby pressing down all your organs and urethra, probably stops you going for a wee very easily anyway.
> As for you not wanting to toilet in the pool, sorry, but if you are going to be pushing in the pool, you are probably going to end up emptying your bowels in there anyway. You will notice the midwife will bring along what looks like one of those scoops you use to take fish out of a tank with and wonder what the heck it's for. Well.... now you know! :lol:

That's why you'll never, ever get me to do a water birth. No way in heck I'll sit in water that I've pooped in. :nope:

To the OP, I never felt the need to pee while in labor.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't think I needed to when I was in labour. They gave me a bed pan after to get a sample and it took me about 20 minutes because I still didn't need to go.


----------



## kiwimama

LPF said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> I don't remember going to the toilet when I was in labour...?
> Having a baby pressing down all your organs and urethra, probably stops you going for a wee very easily anyway.
> As for you not wanting to toilet in the pool, sorry, but if you are going to be pushing in the pool, you are probably going to end up emptying your bowels in there anyway. You will notice the midwife will bring along what looks like one of those scoops you use to take fish out of a tank with and wonder what the heck it's for. Well.... now you know! :lol:
> 
> The pushing and possible pooing (!) doesn't bother me so much because it will happen wherever I deliver but my friend was in the pool for 15 hours of labour and I though i'd normally need a wee about 30 times in that period - would I have to get out that many times!!!! however, seems as though the urge dissipates when in labour, thank god!Click to expand...

I was in labour just over 8 hours and didn't go that whole time.


----------



## KandyKinz

Here it's standard practice to try to make the woman pee every two hours as a full bladder can impede labour progress and it increases the risk of immediate postpartum hemorrhage following the birth.


----------



## leelee

I was in the water for 8 hours and never felt the urge to go but they made me get out of the pool every 1/2 an hour because they said sometimes a full bladder can prevent the baby from making its way down the birth canal.

I remember going to the toilet and the contractions were about 100 times worse outside the pool than inside it.


----------



## flubdub

KandyKinz said:


> Here it's standard practice to try to make the woman pee every two hours as a full bladder can impede labour progress and it increases the risk of immediate postpartum hemorrhage following the birth.

Well I didnt know that!! :thumbup:


----------



## halas

never needed to pee when in full on labour had them both in the pool


----------



## Caezzybe

I laboured for around 8 hours at home (the delivery was at the hospital, but only just!) and was going to the loo around once to twice an hour, or that's what it seemed like. However, I didn't go for a wee at all during the transitional stage, the second stage, the third stage and for quite a while after.


----------



## x-xJenix-x

i had my baby in a pool and u wont care less if u do it in the pool or not 

:flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL i did a lot more than pee during my home birth! but at the time i don't think that stuff really mattered at all :) I'm sure the odd pee in a huge birth pool will not be noticed. If you really dislike the thought then hopefully after a few hours labouring you won't be going so much :)


----------



## Tsia

I was in my home birthing pool for 6 hours and remember the MW telling me to try and go wee at least once. I vaguely remmeber going upstairs but didnt need a wee. I was kind of talked into trying for one but wasnt going I just pretended I think to apease her! I couldnt wait to get back in that pool!


----------

